# Wax Sealer 1/2 gallon



## Road Dog (Sep 3, 2015)

I picked this one up at the Flea. It has a few lip chips, but is really green. My pic is taken in bright light, but jar is darker than pic shows.


----------



## junkyard jack (Sep 3, 2015)

That is a beautiful color. That jar is not even listed in any shade of green in the half gallon size. Qt. size in apple green is $500+ and QT. size in olive green is $750+. Very nice find.


----------



## botlguy (Sep 3, 2015)

That is a real beauty and a terrific find in my opinion. Congratulations and thanks for sharing.          Jim


----------



## Road Dog (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## idigjars (Sep 4, 2015)

Gorgeous color.  Congrats!


----------



## Road Dog (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks, on the lower reverse it has the McCully Glass Works embossing.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Sep 4, 2015)

Nice, I've seen these in several shades of blue and aqua, but this is the first green.  Looks like a keeper to me!


----------

